
Break up Amazon before it does any more damage to America - Jerry2
https://nypost.com/2018/10/09/break-up-amazon-before-it-does-any-more-damage-to-america/
======
softinio
Amazon is one of the best things that has happened to America and they are one
of the largest employers in America.

This kind of article and opinion is great conversation starter and its easy to
hate on anything successful, but quite honestly the Amazon is an indication of
progress when comparing to era before their existence.

